# Windows Explorer has stopped working.



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

This problam just started this mourning. When i sign in my desktop wont load and i get the error Windows Explorer has stopped working. I can press Restart the program but then i comes back up 5 seconds or so later.
If i press show problem details:
Problem signature:
Problem Event Name: InPageError
Error Status Code: c0000185
Faulting Media type: 00000003
OS Version: 6.1.7600.2.0.0.768.3
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 52b3

If i goto the errors i found a thing that said that the faulting module name: Thumbcache.dll
And Faulting application name: Explorer.exe
Also i have run the sfk /scannow in my command prompt.
Please help i need to use my computer!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

*0xc0000185* = I/O error

Run HDD diagnostics - http://www.techsupportforum.com/2828431-post7.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Unfortantly that didnt work i installed the Seatools and when i clicked run i got the error: Msi launch conditions failed: Installation aborted.
I want to back up all my data on an external harddrive but windows explorer keeps crashing disallowing me to move folders. Any suggestions?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Use Seatools for DOS. Windows does not load.

See if you can back up files in SAFEMODE - tap F8 key during boot-up. It may be best to use USB/ SATA cable to try and recover files. Each test on HDD may further damage it.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applicat...CCODE=WEBGOONET&cm_mmc_o=mH4CjC7BBTkwCjCECjCE

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

I'v been in safemode this whole time and i still have the windows explorer has stopped working. There is no mode it dosnt come up.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Try the USB/ SATA adapter or connect the HDD as slave to another system.


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

no idea how to do that can u please explain how and what i need for the "slave" thing?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello halofanitic, 

Is the drive SATA or EIDE? 

SATA has a thin cable that connects to the motherboard with an L shaped plug.
EIDE has a long wide cable that connects to the motherboard using a 40 pin rectangular connector.

If it is SATA, then all you have to do is connect it to another computer using an existing SATA power connector and an open SATA data port on the motherboard.

If it is EIDE, you will need to set a jumper to "Slave" or "Cable Select" depending on the host systems configuration.

While you are at it... please list your systems specs...

If it is pre-Manufactured, Brand/Model and any upgrades done.
If it is Custom or Self built, Brand/Model of each component.

Thanks, 

GZ


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

I found out its sata but i have no idea where u would plug it in.
Its a Asus Laptop (model# K52F-BBR9 ?) windows 7 home premium i3 processor. I have done no upgrades.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay, good. SATA laptop drives can be used in standard PC's and are fully compatible. Do you have a Tower PC with SATA ports?


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm i wont know till tomarrow when i get home but im pretty sure i do! Is it possable to hook it up to another Sata laptop?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Yes, but you will not be able to load into Windows from that drive, and you will be limited in your ability to back up your files, as most laptops will only accept 1 hdd. Another option is to purchase an external 2.5" SATA enclosure for testing and data recovery purposes, but the diagnostic tools available will be severely limited.


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Ohh ok and so i am assuming that having a sata cable laying around ones house is not a normal thing or is it? And also if i do get them connected how would i transfer all my data if my windows explorer keeps crashing?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Windows explorer will not crash on the host system, because you will be using the host system's OS. A SATA cable can be procured easily and relatively inexpensively at any local computer shop.

You would access the HDD's data from the Host OS and transfer your personal files to a folder on the Host's local disk (hdd). From there you can transfer them to an external or even burn them to DVD if you please.

Once the backup is done, you can use the host system to run the bootable diagnostics, that seem to have failed in your laptop. Once we verify the health of your hard drive we can take the next step in diagnosing your problem.


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok well the support guy at Asus said if i can get a backup of all the programs etc... he will help me do a restore to the factory settings? Idk if thats what u where going to say? And also due to my lack of advance computer language. Can u please give me a step by step on what i do once i plug the sata cable into the other comp? In a like open this and click this?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You have to open the other computer up with the power turned off.

Attach a SATA power connector to the drive.
Attach a SATA data cable to the drive and to an open port on the board.
Turn the computer on.
Let Windows load and install the necessary drivers.
Once Windows is fully loaded, open Computer and find the Laptop's drive. (it will probably be the last drive letter assigned)
Double click on the drive to open it up.
From here you can browse or search for your files.
Most of the files will be located under :\Users\"Your login name"


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Hmm alright sounds simple. So once i find the files i want to backup do i drag them somewhere or what?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The easiest way would be to create a new folder on the desktop or the root directory of the host C: drive. Then you just drag the files you want to keep to the new folder.


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok so i have the sata cable so how can i find the sata input? Do i have to take the cover off the bottom of my computer?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Did you remove the drive from the laptop yet?

The computer you want to hook the drive up to is a desktop, right?


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes i am hooking it up to a desktop! So i unscrew the case on the bottom of my laptop and remove the harddrive? Is that safe will i damage anything?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is safe. You need to open the bottom cover of the laptop and locate the HDD. It is probably in a caddy that will be screwed to the case.

Remove the screws and gently slide the drive until the connections disengage and then gently lift it out of the laptop.

When hooking it to the desktop, make sure the power is off and the cord is unplugged. 
Take the side off and touch a metal part of the case before reaching inside. Connect the power and data cables to the drive and then connect the other end of the data cable to the board.
Gently set the drive inside the case, plug the computer in and turn the power on.


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the power drive is that to the laptop hdd or the desktop? The board as in im conecting the laptop hdd to the motherboard of the Desktop?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The power connector comes out of the power supply.


----------



## halofanitic (Dec 28, 2010)

Ok awesome! ITS FINNALY FIXED!! I transfered the data and i had a guy from ASUS help me do a factory restore and then i put the data back on thanks soooo much!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem!!! Glad we could be of service! Enjoy your computer!


----------

